# Interview The Person Below You!



## florida sun

Sorry guys, I didn't realise the old thread had closed, I think it was a automated thing as it was so large, so here is a nice new thread for you.  

What is your current ringtone?


----------



## tennisfan

Counting Stars by one republic

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kizzabel

DD is having a friend over Friday night for her 1st ever girly sleepover!! And Saturday we have our friends little lady's christening. Sunday is a duvet/pj combo 

As a child what did you want to be when you grew up? Is it what you do?


----------



## Dimplenose

I wanted to play in an orchestra but sadly I'm tone deaf with no rhythm  

*Are you still wearing summer sandals in September? *


----------



## tennisfan

No, very rarely wear saddles unless I'm on holiday

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Dimplenose

Coq au Vin (packet mix )

*When did last buy flowers?*


----------



## tennisfan

Beginning of the year for my mums birthday

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## LouLou444

Sophie Kinsella, Wedding night.

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## kizzabel

Desserts and baked goods. I need a good slap on the wrist, I've just lost two stone!! So I do feel quite guilty about my affections for pastries and breads.

What song makes you cry?


----------



## tennisfan

Time to say goodbye, it was played at my nans funeral

Did you have a roast today?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes - but I cheated with lots of help from Aunt Bessie.

*Can you juggle?*


----------



## ninamouse

Yes

Have you started any Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## peachiepie

Yes

What is your favourite film?


----------



## tennisfan

Any of the Marvel ones

What are your plans for today?


----------



## karen1987

I've been to work and blitzed the house! Now cooking dinner and getting ready to wind down for the evening. 

Last concert/gig you attended?


----------



## A Small World

Not really a concert but went to Penn and Teller in London in June
Also had tickets for Robbie Williams in June but ended up having to miss it 

What time does your alarm go off in the mornings?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on what time I have to go to work, the joys of shift work

What is the weather like?


----------



## karen1987

Mostly cloudy, but warm. 

Last book you read?


----------



## A Small World

The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Pizza, chips and salad

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## karen1987

Yes, one cat named Bo. 

Have you grown any veggies/herbs this year?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What is your job?


----------



## A Small World

I support teen parents

What is the first Disney ride you remember riding?


----------



## karen1987

Tower of Terror because I was petrified!

How long until your next holiday, Disney or otherwise?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just over 10 months

*What did you have for breakfast today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't had breakfast as i'm not hungry

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## A Small World

Ive been at work all day and now I'm just chilling at home 

What have you had for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

KFC

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## karen1987

Friend of the Night by Mogwai

Favourite flavour of ice cream?


----------



## tennisfan

Cotton Candy or Cherry Garcia

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## karen1987

Relaxing! Very busy two weeks at work. 

Do you buy a newspaper during the week?


----------



## tennisfan

Very rarely

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

No, we didn't even go out for a coffee.

*What is the best fancy dress costume you have worn?*


----------



## kizzabel

Queen of Hearts was my favourite but the Zombie schoolgirl looked better. I did fake skin peeling off my face.

Do you do fancy dress at Halloween?


----------



## tennisfan

No, usually at work

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak and Macaroni Cheese.

What is your star sign?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## karen1987

Going to look round a potential venue for our wedding  

Favourite pizza toppings?


----------



## blimpys

Feta and bacon

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero or lime diet coke

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## peachiepie

NCIS

What is your favourite book?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

When is your birthday?


----------



## tennisfan

September 

What's for dinner?


----------



## Dimplenose

We had chicken pie with potatoes and veg.

*How many times did you take your driving test?*


----------



## ninamouse

Passed first time

What one thing will keep you going this week?


----------



## tennisfan

That the end if it means I go back in my normal rota at work so better shifts

What is your job?


----------



## stephensmum

I'm a special needs teaching assistant, I work part time,3 days per week.  I'm one of those lucky people who likes their job.

What ride do you like best at MK?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW but love thunder mountain at DLRP

What is the weather like?


----------



## Ware Bears

It rained initially then it was lovely, hoping it will be the same tomorrow.

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## tennisfan

A couple of books and cd's

*What is your favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## ninamouse

Probably my black party/cocktail dress

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Had pasta yesterday as I was working 

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Echo queen

Yes there are 6 of us 3 boys and 3 girls and I'm second to the youngest and the youngest girl. 

Do you have a YouTube channel?


----------



## tennisfan

No

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Echo queen

No

Did you watch football today?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you watch X Factor?


----------



## Echo queen

No

What's one of the delicious foods you prepare?


----------



## tennisfan

Beef bourginon

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Echo queen

Yes it's Monday.   

What was your last craft project?


----------



## ninamouse

Making the 'Save the date' cards for my wedding

What's your favourite song to dance to?


----------



## Echo queen

Happy by Pharrell.

Do you have a pet?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes, a cat.

What's your favourite flavour ice cream?


----------



## Echo queen

Chocolate chip

Do you decorate for Halloween?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## Echo queen

No to both.

When is your next visit to WDW?


----------



## Kerrry7

April, followed by our first visit to Disneyland!

What's your favourite show on tv at the moment?


----------



## Echo queen

My last favorite was Lost, I have not had one since..

Are you following current events ie. Ebola


----------



## ninamouse

Yes...

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping and cinema tomorrow with a friend & lunch on Sunday a my mums

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Echo queen

Couples night out to night. Yeah

Will you be in costume for Halloween or any parties or at work?


----------



## tennisfan

No, not allowed to do it at work as we are the ambulance service so it doesn't fit in with uniform

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## karen1987

The Lego Movie, which was surprisingly brilliant!

Will you be eating out this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## ninamouse

Lasagne

Do you have a pet?


----------



## tennisfan

No but look after my mums dog

When is your next night out?


----------



## ninamouse

Not for a few weeks!

Are you watching X Factor?


----------



## A Small World

Yes

What was the last thing you ate or drank?


----------



## Echo queen

I'm eating a piece of sea salt and caramel chocolate and drinking a sangria wine cooler.  You caught me. 

Have you ever had to deal with an attorney?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only the usual - buying our house, sorting wills etc so nothing too scary

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## A Small World

Wet, cold, windy - just the usual for the North of England

Do you like to use an umbrella when its raining?


----------



## tennisfan

Not usually 

What is your job?


----------



## Dimplenose

Teaching assistant.

*Where was your first ever trip abroad?*


----------



## ninamouse

I think it was to Rotterdam

Do you celebrate Halloween?


----------



## karen1987

No, we won't be. If any kids come knocking we might be able to find them something sweet!

Will you be watching The Apprentice tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## ninamouse

Jacket potato with chilli

Where are you going on your next holiday?


----------



## karen1987

Not sure yet, we can't decide!

What's the weather been like where you are you?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast but now brightning up

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## karen1987

Going to see another potential wedding venue on Sunday and probably watching few films at home. 

What was the first job you had?


----------



## tennisfan

Working in a hospital canteen after school, loved that job

What car do you drive?


----------



## Dimplenose

Ford Fiesta

*Can you use chopsticks?*


----------



## karen1987

Yes.

Have you started any Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes!

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## karen1987

Beans on with toast with cheese (had a big lunch at the Harvester!). 

Will you be watching Gogglebox tomorrow night?


----------



## Dimplenose

No, I've not heard of it.

*When did you last buy new shoes?*


----------



## tennisfan

Earlier this year, although got a new par of work boots last month

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ninamouse

Bit of shopping and chilling 

What would be you ideal evening out?


----------



## tennisfan

A nice meal with friend and family

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## ninamouse

Eastenders

What's the scariest thing you've done?


----------



## tennisfan

Successfully resuscitate a baby

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Chicken stir fry and noodles

*How many capital cities have you visited?*


----------



## tennisfan

2

What was the last book you read?


----------



## kizzabel

I read Envy from the Luxe series by Anna Godbersen. 

What are your plans for next week?


----------



## tennisfan

Would have been working on the road but I'm on my final week of training for a new role

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

We went out for a carvery as we have had a busy weekend so no time to cook

When is your next Disney trip?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know was hoping next month but it wasn't to be, really want to go so hoping now for next year

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## A Small World

pink and purple

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading, photography and films

What was the last thing you treated yourself too?


----------



## kizzabel

A couple of River Island bits.

What's your plan for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

To relax after a stressful fortnight with my assessments for my new role at work.  Going to local firework display today and tomorrow going to my mums for lunch

*What are your plans?*


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> To relax after a stressful fortnight with my assessments for my new role at work.  Going to local firework display today and tomorrow going to my mums for lunch
> 
> What are your plans?



How is your new position going?

My plans are to have roast dinner in mams today and have a pamper night tonight with magazines and paint my nails. Tomorrow I'll cook a chicken roast and promised the kids a POTC marathon.

What are you currently reading?


----------



## tennisfan

Not actually started yet but it's going to be pretty much the same as I what I do now but can give patients more drugs and I can go out responding on my own and it's a pathway to paramedic.

I've just finished a hook so will see what I have on my kindle to read next

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

Hard one - I like so many!  I'll say it's a tie between Wizard of Oz and Gone with the Wind

*What's the last photo you took of?*


----------



## kizzabel

A very sweaty DD and I after our 1st 5k run in months. Delighted to be getting back to it, it clears my head.

What do you do to unwind?


----------



## tennisfan

Read or go out on my motorbike

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## kizzabel

Has to be a Bacardi Royale in Cafe Fantasia.

Where's the furthest you've ever been from home?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## A Small World

Been working and now chilling in front of TV

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## kizzabel

Pancakes. 

Is turkey and ham eaten in your house any other day except Christmas?


----------



## Echo queen

Yes, both.

Do you have a pet and it's name.


----------



## tennisfan

No but look after my mums dog called Woody

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> No but look after my mums dog called Woody
> 
> What are you having for dinner?



Chicken and oven chips.

What's your favourite board game?


----------



## tennisfan

Trivial pursuit

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> Trivial pursuit
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?



Very little! I made a start on packing for DLP and tomorrow is going to be very relaxed. I've giving the house a good scrub and sorted out my room which is always a struggle!

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just ordered a new Christmas tree 

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

The one you really want by Jane Mansell (something easy to read after weeks of textbooks and study)

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Echo queen

Yes I have a pork roast with dry onion soup mix and coke in the crock pot now.

When will you start your Christmas decorations?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, working all but Christmas Day and Boxing Day (first time off in 6 Christmas') also need to find my Christmas tree

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## A Small World

Cadburys Dairy Milk or Fruit and Nut

What size shoes do you take?


----------



## tennisfan

5-6 depending on the type of shoe/boot

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Echo queen

Yes.

Do you Black Friday shop?


----------



## kizzabel

No. I do tend to wait for sales if I can though. We don't really have black Friday in Ireland.

What would you buy if had $/£/€100 to spend just on yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

New clothes

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## kizzabel

Renault Megane 

If you could swap places with someone for a day, who would it be and why?


----------



## tennisfan

The Queen to see how she lives her life behind closed doors

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## karen1987

Cooked breakfast. 

Will you have a Christmas tree up this? Will it be real or artificial?


----------



## Echo queen

Yes we will put up an article pencil tree possible this weekend.

When was your last visit to Walmart?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have Walmarts in the UK, but do have Asda which is owned by them

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A bit after the event now but we went to see Wicked

*Is it raining yet again where you are today?*


----------



## tennisfan

No its sunny at the moment

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## florida sun

Dying to tell you something by Lynda Bellingham.

*How many Christmas presents have you bought so far?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finished my niece, nephew and dad.  Just need to get a couple more for my mum and sister

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## SurferMom

I am surfing tomorrow. First time in a wetsuit this season. Conditions will be windy and drifty, air temps 68, water temps about 66. Should be fun but with a fair amount of current which means I have to keep paddling to stay in the best position for taking off. The waves will be 4-5 feet.

*What is something that you do that would drive your mother crazy if she knew?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Most things - but my mother gave up trying to change me a long time ago!

*Are you celebrating NYE out or at home?*


----------



## tennisfan

Out at work, was dealing with a patient in the back of an ambulance at midnight

What are your plans for today?


----------



## stephensmum

Nice lazy day.  Eating last of Christmas goodies, watching to with Norman & stephen.

Have you made any New Years resolutions?


----------



## stephensmum

Nice lazy day.  Eating last of Christmas goodies, watching to with Norman & stephen.

Have you made any New Years resolutions?


----------



## tennisfan

No never bother

*What is your job?*


----------



## stephensmum

Special needs teaching assistant, I am one of those lucky people who loves their job.

What would be your ideal holiday?


----------



## stephensmum

Special needs teaching assistant, I am one of those lucky people who loves their job.

What would be your ideal holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Road trip across Canada, USA and Australia

*Have you bought anything in the sales?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, flights for next summer!! and a new Christmas tree 

*Are you making any New Year resolutions?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## WalesAndy

Epcot & Hollywood studios 

*Have you ever been to France?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes loads of times - its a lovely country to holiday in

Is your house back to 'normal' now after the Christmas decorations/food/presents etc?


----------



## florida sun

Just about! I didnt have much up this year as my house is being renovated at the moment and looks like a buildiing site.

What was your favourite Christmas Gift?


----------



## stephensmum

My secret Santa from work it was a framed print of a Christmas tree that was personalised with different phrases in the shape of a tree.

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## tennisfan

Spring and Autumn

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## A Small World

Theres something Ive been dying to tell you by Lynda Bellingham

Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## florida sun

Tonight is Chicken breast with veg! thats after I weigh in for slimming

What car do you drive?


----------



## Dimplenose

A red fiesta.

*Where was the last museum/gallery you visited?*


----------



## Miffy

Winterthur, to see the _Downton Abbey_ costume exhibit.

*What's your favorite dessert at WDW?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## florida sun

Robots Overlords! Out some time this year! My daughter was the Asst Editor on it

Are you a tea or coffee drinker?


----------



## tennisfan

Both but drink tea more

What is the weather like?


----------



## stephensmum

Windy, grey & dull.

Who is your favourite Disney princess?


----------



## robndani

Belle


How many times have you moved in your life?


----------



## stephensmum

5. 2 as a child, then a rented house and later buying a house when leaving home.  Then my present home of 22 years when I married my Geordie husband & moved to Newcastle.

How many days holiday do you get?


----------



## stephensmum

5. 2 as a child, then a rented house and later buying a house when leaving home.  Then my present home of 22 years when I married my Geordie husband & moved to Newcastle.

How many days holiday do you get?


----------



## florida sun

30 days holiday a year which has to include Bank Holidays!

How long have you worked in your present job?


----------



## tennisfan

6 years next month 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Apart from walking the dogs, nothing!  Going to relax and catch up with TV programmes I recorded over Christmas. 

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## A Small World

January

Do you have a garden?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## A Small World

No not this weekend

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Went to a carvery for my mum's birthday

*If you could change your job, what would you change it to?*


----------



## stephensmum

I love my job, so would probably just want to change some parts of it, I'm a special needs teaching assistant and would like to specialise into particular areas.

Which resorts have you stayed in and which did you enjoy most?


----------



## Echo queen

This the order
Contemporary x1
Beach Club. X3
Port Orleans French quarter. X1
POP  x1
CSR x1

Bonett creek is not disney owned but x4 first non disney choice. 


What are you cooking/ having for dinner tonight?


----------



## florida sun

Slimming World Curry!

What is the picture on the lock screen of your mobile phone?


----------



## tennisfan

Of my mum's dog

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Pizza

*What sports do you like to watch?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Pizza

*What sports do you like to watch?*


----------



## tennisfan

Most especially tennis, football and athletics

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to have a nice relaxing day - going to read and catch up on TV

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not at the moment

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## A Small World

No we had fajitas instead

What is your favourite thing about winter weather?


----------



## florida sun

The dark nights and snuggling down with the fire & TV on.

What country that you have never been to, would you most like to visit & why?


----------



## tennisfan

Alaska to see the glaciers, although there are loads of countries I want to visit

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## A Small World

French

When is your next holiday and where to?


----------



## stephensmum

Aug 27-Sept11 to Orlando, 4 night off site to do USO then 12 nights Beach Club.


What's the best holiday you've ever had?


----------



## tennisfan

NYC and Vegas in 2010

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, one sister

*What is your earliest memory?*


----------



## A Small World

Moving house when I was 2

Is it snowing where you live?


----------



## florida sun

No thank god, just rain and cold, I hate the snow.

Who is your favorite Band/Group/Singer?


----------



## tennisfan

Currently One Republic & Sam Smith

*Are you working today?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes Ive been working all day and had a busy day as usual

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading, photography, sports and films

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present.

What is the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

A new laptop before Christmas 

What is your favourite takeaway?


----------



## A Small World

Chinese

What colour is your car?


----------



## florida sun

Red 

Are you a Sky, Virgin or Freeview TV person?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Neither, we have Freesat.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## A Small World

Nothing 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

I had roast yesterday

*DO you have any children?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes I have a son and a daughter, but they are both in their 20s so not really children any more.

*What are your favourite shoes? *


----------



## tennisfan

My winter walking boots

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately I spent most of the weekend in bed with a rotten cold.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Newsies

I like The Harry Potter series!

*What's your favorite Disney park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney California Adventure.

What did you do today?


----------



## Newsies

Had a snow day, wrote a blog post, ate some leftover chinese food 

*What's your favorite Pixar movie?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ratatouille

What is yours?


----------



## PamNC

boy do I.  I have 3 dogs, 5 cats and 4 horses.  

Do you live in in the same city you were born?  where?


----------



## tennisfan

No was born in Gillingham but now live about 5 minutes away on Chatham

Have you had any snow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, last week Wednesday.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Newsies

Peter Pan!

What's stressing you out right now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not having a working computer.

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

England rugby union World Cup scarf

What is your job?


----------



## florida sun

tennisfan said:


> England rugby union World Cup scarf
> 
> What is your job?



Im a Stock Allocation Manager for a Retail company and have been here 34 years.

Whats on your mobile phone case?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have a case for my phone

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Doing very little - DH and one DD are at work, other DDs are out and I'm really enjoying the peace and quiet!  Going to watch a film later ..... cuddled up with my doggies and no interruptions! 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Widow's To Do List

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We did have roast pork yesterday.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## florida sun

Im off to Portugal in May for a friends birthday.

Are you a Mac or Windows person?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Definitely Mac

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

I Lived by One Republic

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tortellini with chicken and tomato sauce 

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## JanBlessed

Minnie Mouse!

What City do you live in and why?


----------



## florida sun

I live in Cardiff, Capital city of Wales, I was born here and never moved.

Do you have a sweet or savory tooth?


----------



## tennisfan

Both but usually sweet

*What is your favourite take away?*


----------



## florida sun

Indian, probably prawn madras and boiled rice,with nan bread.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Ware Bears

Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon

*Where and when is your next holiday?*


----------



## A Small World

Ware Bears said:


> Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon
> 
> *Where and when is your next holiday?*


Ive no holidays planned at the moment - Ive just got back at the weekend from our annual skiing holiday so have got post holiday blues

If you could go anywhere in the World for a holiday where would you choose?


----------



## tennisfan

Either Canada or New Zealand

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## Dimplenose

That's a hard one as I don't usually watch films over and over - maybe the Muppets from 2011.

*What out of school lessons did you have as a child (swimming, dancing????)?*


----------



## tennisfan

I used to do ballet when I was about 5

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## A Small World

Out for dinner with a few friends one evening next week - will be good to catch up with everything

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## tennisfan

Not really just very mild hayfever

What is your favourite restaurant in the UK?


----------



## Dimplenose

The café at the V&A museum.  Lovely food (run by Benugo chain) and the most amazing rooms.

*Where was you first ever holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

great Yarmouth or Somerset, not sure which one

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately I have to work this weekend.

Do you still have any toys from your childhood?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I still have my dolls house - which I decorated this Christmas and used as a decoration

Do you do any exercise?


----------



## tennisfan

Try to do walking, really want to get back into running/jogging.  Although my job involves physical activity especially trying to carry patients out of their properties

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## A Small World

Wet, cold, was snowing earlier as well

Is there anything Disney related in the room you are in now?


----------



## florida sun

Yes I'm at my desk in work and I have a Mickey Mouse coffee mug.

Did you pass your driving test first time?


----------



## tennisfan

No, 2nd time

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## A Small World

Angel

What time is your alarm set for in the morning?


----------



## Dimplenose

6.45am

*Where is you favourite day-trip to (from home)?
*


----------



## Joyce_Belle

That would be going to Efteling! It's a Dutch themepark and it's quite nearby for me. 

----------------------------------

What musicals have you seen?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast, Miss Saigon, Starlight Express, Lion King and Les Miserables

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice and Men

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## Dimplenose

January

*Do you have any siblings?
*


----------



## tennisfan

An older sister 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken strips, peas and chips.

What is the next thing you will celebrate?


----------



## tennisfan

My cousin's birthday in May

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

None - just having a quiet one

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

No but look after my mums dog sometimes

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

Yes made roast chicken etc at Mums house

What's your favourite vegetable?


----------



## tennisfan

Swede 

What us your favourite TV program?


----------



## florida sun

I never miss Eastenders!

Do you have any brothers/Sisters?


----------



## tennisfan

I have an older sister

*Do you have any children?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes 4 

Do you own any Disney tradition ornaments - if so which ones?


----------



## Coby29

Unfortunately not

Favourite Marvel character (if any)?


----------



## Dimplenose

Loki (got to love the bad guys!)

*What was the first Disney film you ever watched?
*


----------



## Coby29

The Hunchback of Notre Dame

Which Disney film have you watched most recently?


----------



## florida sun

Frozen!!

What car do you drive?


----------



## buttercup14

A blue car!

What was the last things you said aloud?


----------



## florida sun

"oh dear"

What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## tennisfan

Bon jovi a couple of years ago 

What is your job?


----------



## Coby29

Nursery Practioner

Do you have a favourite sport and a favourite team?


----------



## tennisfan

Like nearly all sports my favourite team is Tottenham hotspur football club 

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Dimplenose

It changes so often but at the moment it is Saving Mr Banks.

*Have you ever seriously considered emigrating?*


----------



## Coby29

All the time, France or Canada in particular.

Favourite female Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Mulan 

What us the weather like?


----------



## Coby29

Cloudy and cold. 

Favourite Disney park attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

BTM

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Coby29

Vidia and the Fairy Crown. 

What type of music do you like?


----------



## Ware Bears

Most but I'm not all that keen on heavy metal

*Did you watch Crufts?*


----------



## tennisfan

I watched it tonight, glad the poodle didn't win

Did you have a roast today?


----------



## buttercup14

No.

What was the most interesting thing that happened to you yesterday?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing, had a lazy day after coming off nights

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Coby29

Salmon and roast potatoes. :3

Favourite Disney related item that you own?


----------



## tennisfan

My framed Disneyland Paris sign made of Pixar Pins

*What is your job?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm a teaching assistant

*Where is your favourite UK city?
*


----------



## tennisfan

London

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Coby29

Coconut milk, milk, banana milkshake or pink grapefruit juice :3

What's your favourite meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef or lamb

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## A Small World

No plans really - just a nice quiet weekend 

What is the first thing you remember buying in a disney park ?


----------



## Coby29

My manatee plush from the Living Seas exhibit during my first visit to Epcot at the age of 11/12.

What was the most recent thing you bought from a Disney park?


----------



## A Small World

A snowman Mickey plush, some coasters and some pins from DLP in December

Do you have any Disney snow globes?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Coby29

Nope! 

Any personal 'holy grails' of Disney merchandise which you have obtained/wish to obtain?


----------



## Dimplenose

No, I just buy Disney stuff if I see something I like. 

*What was the last item of Disney clothing that you have worn?*


----------



## tennisfan

My 2013 DLP top

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Coby29

Maybe watch Frozen! :3

Did you do anything exciting/different today?


----------



## tennisfan

No was at work which is never exciting 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Coby29

The Lion King <3

Favourite joke?


----------



## Dimplenose

My family don't think this is funny but I do  ...

A man is taking his first ever parachute jump.
As he is falling he pulls the cord but his parachute fails to open.
He carries on tugging at it as he plummets towards the ground.
Strangely he notices another man flying upwards towards him.
"Do you know anything about parachutes?" the first man shouts hopefully.
"No ... do you know anything about gas cookers?"

*Have you met anyone famous?
*


----------



## Coby29

I met a Canadian singer named Nikki Yanofsky a few years ago. She's known for singing the national anthem at the Vancouver 2010 Olympics and the accompanying song 'I Believe'. 

Favourite Disney Song(s)?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes royalty and Dame Kelly Holmes cane to open the new uni building I was at

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## A Small World

A cardigan at the weekend

What time will you finish work today?


----------



## Coby29

5.30

What's the weather like?


----------



## tennisfan

Cloudy

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Muscateer

Snow Patrol Chasing Cars

What is your favourite item of clothing at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

A new pair of jeans 

*Do you have any plans for Easter weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all weekend.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Hoping to go to NYC in either May or June

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have not had dinner yet, but will have pasta and sauce.

What is your favourite Easter egg?


----------



## tennisfan

Cream egg or Malteaster

What are you currently reading?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not currently reading anything. I am waiting for The Return Disney Lands to be delivered.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## A Small World

Daffodils - I look forward to seeing them every spring

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Colors of the Wind

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Reflection

What Easter egg are you hoping to receive?


----------



## A Small World

I dont tend to get any Easter eggs now 

If you could be a Disney character in one of the parks who would it be?


----------



## Ware Bears

Maid Marian - because I love Robin Hood!

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## A Small World

Taking Mum to the garden centre for a coffee (she's not been out/wanted to go out for several weeks due to a sore leg) then Ive to wait in all afternoon for my freezer to be delivered (not had one since the old one died about 8 weeks ago)

What would you miss most in a Disney park if it was no longer there?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## A Small World

I love both the California Parks - love the fact DL was the original 

Would you do one of the 24hr events in the parks if you could and do you think you would last the whole 24 hrs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No on both counts. I have heart they are a bit of a zoo and I have no chance lasting the whole time especially if it is really busy.

What is your favourite Disney memory?


----------



## tennisfan

First time of taking my niece when she was 18 months old

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## A Small World

Sunny now but was very dull this morning

Whats your favourite picnic food?


----------



## tennisfan

Either sausage rolls or chicken satays

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Something quick and easy but not decided yet

What are you having?


----------



## Muscateer

I had an omelette

Did you eat any easter eggs?


----------



## tennisfan

Not yet might start tonight 

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

No I have tomorrow and Wednesday off 

Do you have a garden?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I live in a city centre apartment.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Out on a Limb by Lynne Barrett-Lee

What is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## Muscateer

Egg mayo

What was the last film you watched at the cinema?


----------



## florida sun

Gosh its been a while, I think it was Bad Neighbours!

Do you have a garden and like gardening?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I have a garden and sort of enjoy doing it if Im in the mood

Are there any Disney 'things' in the room you are sat in now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is a Disney cruise line clock behind me.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue


*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Appointment at the doctor   at least it's a nice sunny day so pleasant walk there

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to Wagamama to catch up with a friend so something from there

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes two dogs  

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not been out yet, but it looks pretty nice.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Dimplenose

Cheese and ham salad.

*Where is the furthest North you have travelled?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Blackpool 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished a book so not sure what i'm going to read next

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## A Small World

Im going to Aintree on Saturday for the Grand National

Are you watching anything on TV this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Just watched Super Vet and will catch up on my recorded programs later

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Ware Bears

I have so many! Think at the moment it's Ed Sheeran's Thinking Out Loud - it's my DD and her OH's song and it makes me feel very  for them!

*What's your favourite Disney souvenir?*


----------



## Coby29

My manatee plush from Epcot, or my Giselle pin from MGM.

Favourite Disney song?


----------



## tennisfan

Reflection

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a contact centre team leader for a big international airline.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## cuechik

St.Augustine, FL.

What food is only your mother able to make that no one else can seem to duplicate?


----------



## Dimplenose

Nearly everything - my mum really isn't a good cook, bless her.

*When and where did you first travel by aeroplane?
*


----------



## Coby29

Switzerland when I was around 7/8.

Favourite Disney princess/leading lady?


----------



## tennisfan

Mulan

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary, but quite mild.

What is the furthest away from home that you have been?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas

What is your favourite tv program?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Big Bang Theory

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## tennisfan

Phantom of the Opera

What did you want to be growing up?


----------



## A Small World

A teacher

Are you working today?


----------



## tennisfan

No a rare day off in the sunshine

When is your next night out?


----------



## Ware Bears

A friend's hen night in a couple of weeks

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

A sandwich as not really hungry

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot - just catching up with housework and gardening

When is your next trip away and where to?


----------



## tennisfan

Hoping to go to NYC in June

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## A Small World

Daffodil (almost at an end for the year )

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reese's Nutragious

When is your birthday?


----------



## tennisfan

September

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

Yes we had one on Sunday

What time will you finish work tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hopefully at 20:30.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers Assemble and the Hunger Games

What film do you want to see next?


----------



## A Small World

Theres a few I want to see on DVD - Into the Woods being one of them

Name one thing on your bucket list of things you want to do


----------



## dolphingirl47

Visit all the Disney parks around the world.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## tennisfan

New York

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## A Small World

We've just finished eating roast chicken breasts with roast potatoes and lots of veg - delicious

Do you like something sweet after each meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes mainly when I eat out

What was the last book you read?


----------



## A Small World

Lord of the Flies (DD is doing it for her GCSE so I decided to read it at the weekend as well)

Have you ever won anything?


----------



## tennisfan

A hamper from our vets

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all three days. I have tomorrow off so and may head out to the Trafford Centre for some Five Guys.

What was the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## Dimplenose

That would be my WDW holidays. 

*Where is your favourite non-Disney or USA destination?
*


----------



## tennisfan

NYC & Vegas

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## A Small World

Cadburys Dairy Milk

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had pasta carbonara and garlic bread.

Do you think the royal baby will be a boy or a girl?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes, it will be one of those   I'm hoping for a little girl (with a middle name Diana?)

*How many capital cities have you visited?
*


----------



## A Small World

About 10 I think 

Do you enjoy the actual travel part of a trip or just see it as a means to an end?


----------



## tennisfan

Most of the time I enjoy it

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## A Small World

Theres nothing on at the moment I would say is a favourite but I love watching Friends and constantly watch all the old episodes on DVD

Are you doing any special for Bank Holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

No I was working till 8pm

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## A Small World

An old I Phone 

Have you any holidays booked and if you have where to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is not completely booked yet, but it is getting there. I am going on a coast to coast adventure at the end of September. First I am going to Disneyland for 9 days and then to Walt Disney World for 4 days.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully booking my holiday soon

Will you be voting in the general election?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, this will be the first general election I will be allowed to vote in.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## florida sun

Anything Italian!

What annoys you more than anything else when driving?


----------



## tennisfan

Many things, but mainly rudeness and people on their phones (nearly had someone hit me head on yesterday due to this when I was taking a patient to hospital in an ambulance)

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

If the weather improves DH and I are planning a riverside walk for one of the days.

*Where was your first holiday?*


----------



## Queen-Bee

Disney World! in 1993 (I was 9)

Tell me a joke


----------



## Ware Bears

What happens to a frog's car when it breaks down? 

It gets toad away! 



*How far in advance do you like to plan your holidays?*


----------



## tennisfan

Depends of the destination, usually a couple of months.  I prefer to go with the flow normally

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We went for a long walk today and tomorrow I will go to church and then we will watch some DVDs in the afternoon.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Mint.

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers and Captain America 

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

Yes had roast chicken and all the trimmings

How do you get to work - car? bus? train? walk?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A combination of train, tram and walking.

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## A Small World

2 dresses today for a wedding - one will go back when I decide which one to keep

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## tennisfan

A bowl of granola cereal for breakfast

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Horrible.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Ware Bears

Scarlet Feather by Maeve Binchy

*Describe the last photo you took*


----------



## cinderella313

Ware Bears said:


> Pizza, chips and salad
> 
> *Do you have any pets?*


 
I have a Siberian Husky named Astro and a cat named Cid. Both are Black and white. Very cute! 

What is your favorite memory?


----------



## tennisfan

Ware Bears said:


> Scarlet Feather by Maeve Binchy
> 
> *Describe the last photo you took*



Of my niece and nephew in London on the Shaun the Sheep trail



cinderella313 said:


> I have a Siberian Husky named Astro and a cat named Cid. Both are Black and white. Very cute!
> 
> What is your favorite memory?



Going to NYC with a friend

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## A Small World

We are at a friends wedding on Saturday so hoping for nice weather

Whats your favourite pair of shoes that you own?


----------



## tennisfan

My grey canvas style shoe

What is your favourite song?


----------



## cathydisneynut

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin

What is your favourite way to relax?


----------



## Wala&Shoonoo

Knitting and riding my bike! (Not at the same time).

What's the furthest distance you've ever run?


----------



## tennisfan

2 miles a long time ago

What car do you drive?


----------



## Dimplenose

A red Ford Fiesta

*How far did you have to travel to school?*


----------



## tennisfan

About 10 minutes in the car or a 25 minute bus journey for secondary school.  I lived 5 mins walk away from juniors

Are you working today?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, it's half term so got the whole week off   

*Are you going to the cinema to see Tomorrowland?*


----------



## tennisfan

Saw it last week, it was ok.  Not one I would go out of my way to watch again

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## florida sun

Slimming World Chicken Tikka Masala.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure as haven't booked it yet, hopefully September

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cinderella

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## Ware Bears

Los Angeles

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The second edition of The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World.

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## florida sun

Can you feel the love tonight!

Do you read proper books or on a kindle/tablet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A bit of both. I mainly read books on my Kindle app, but I prefer to read hard copies of guide books and some of the books I like to read are not available for Kindle in this country.

What is your favourite Disney villain?


----------



## Ware Bears

Captain Hook!

*What did you eat for breakfast?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Marmite on toast

*Which airline did you use to take your first plane trip?*


----------



## tennisfan

Air France

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'm taking part in a 26 mile charity Hike and the weather is perfect.

Whats your favorite type of biscuit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oreo

What is your starsign?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

More than I have time for: cooking, travelling, making jewellery, reading, photography and writing trip reports.

How old were you when you travelled abroad for the first time?


----------



## tennisfan

I was about 4 when I first went to France for the day And 5 when I went to Germany 

Did you have a roast today?


----------



## florida sun

Roast Beef but with a salad.

Whats your fav TV programme?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Game of Thrones!

Who's you're favorite Disney Princess?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Belle

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## florida sun

Pizza! As I'm on a diet!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

Sort of I look after my mum's dog a fair bit

What is your job?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'm a mechanical engineer at a food factory

What's your favourite uk based attraction?


----------



## florida sun

Anything in London, I love London, it is my favorite place in the UK to visit!

Do you collect anything?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Disney Pins... and technically I "collect" Disney parks... only California and Hong Kong to go (until they open shanghai, then i've got to visit China) 

Whats your least favourite Disney resort in WDW?


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

Any of the All Stars ( but it is better to be there than not at Disney)


Wh is your favourite character to meet in park ?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

When is your next night out?


----------



## florida sun

June 27th, its my fathers 80th Birthday party!

Do you have any children?


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

Nope 


Where is your dream Non-Disney destination ?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Australia! i was lucky enough to spend half my gap year there. loved it! Although Tokyo is a close 2nd.

Whats your favorite pavilion in Epcot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

What is yours?


----------



## florida sun

Italy! Love the music playing in the background!

What is the first one thing you would buy if you won a million pounds?


----------



## A Small World

A holiday closely followed by a new car

Have you got a holiday booked and if so where to?


----------



## florida sun

Unfortunately No!

What quiz show on TV/Radio would you be best on if you had to have a go?


----------



## tennisfan

The Chase

What was the last book you read?


----------



## florida sun

Lets go play at the Adams!

Do you play any sports?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I snowboard in the winter and thats about it haha. I also run although not sure if this is classed as a "sport"

Whats your favorite time of year?


----------



## tennisfan

I like autumn and also summer evenings

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing as little as I can get away with. I am currently 5 days into a stretch of working 8 days in a row so I just want to relax on the weekend.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A England Cricket hoody

What is your favourite way of relaxing?


----------



## florida sun

Ironing! I know sounds crazy but it really does relax me and I love doing it.

Do you listen to any podcasts, if so which ones?


----------



## BagOLaughs

All of them except the trip... sorry JL 

What room are you in while reading the Disboards? Whats a stand out feature of the room?


----------



## tennisfan

Varies, atm the living room and the tv is the stand out feature

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Ware Bears

That's a hard one!  Thinking off the top of my head I'll say Always on my Mind by Elvis

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Wrong Man Running

Did you have a storm last night?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, nature's fireworks were pretty impressive.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

BBQ with my family for the 4th. And studying med surge  Neuro, not my favorite subject in the least. 

If you could have one super power, what would it be?


----------



## florida sun

Invisabilty! oh the things I could see!

Do you have a middle name?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## LanaBear-ox

Next holiday is March next year, going to Madrid for mine and DF honeymoon 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

What is your job?


----------



## florida sun

Im a Stock Allocation Manager for a retail company, I have been here 36 years this year.

Whats the last concert you went to?


----------



## BudgieMama

Depends on what you class as a concert. I spent the day at the Big Church Day Out music festival in May. Before that... erm... Crossbeam at Celebrate Conference in 2013?

What is your favourite topping for toast?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Ooh....either Strawberry jam (has to have big chunks of strawberry in it!) banana & honey or Nutella!!!!

If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be (excluding any of the Disney lands and world! )?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hawaii

How old were you when you first visited a Disney park?


----------



## tennisfan

13 went to Disneyland Paris with the school

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

A peach.

What TV programme/series are you currently loving?


----------



## florida sun

Modern Family

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

No 

What is the weather like?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Raining, sunny, raining, sunny... it changes ever 5 minutes!

Have you ever had a Disney cupcake, what flavor was it?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Never had one 

Favourite Disney purchase?


----------



## BagOLaughs

My Shellie may and Gelatoni from TDR. Its awsome to know i own something that can only be purchased in Disney Sea!

In your opinion generally - To hire car or not to hire car?


----------



## Dimplenose

No car if in Disney hotel otherwise car  (if talking WDW holiday - if talking Italy NO NO NO NO car!)

What's the tallest building you have visited?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

The View from the Shard.

Favourite song?


----------



## florida sun

Ooh thats so hard, Disney-Circle of Life, Non- Disney All MY LIFE - kci and Jo Jo 

Have you ever taken a cruise?


----------



## BagOLaughs

No, never - i get terrible sea sick however I'm super tempted by a Disney cruise and everyone says on the big ships you don't even feel the movement and if i'm honest with myself I can do the ferry crossing to France OK.

Have you ever missed a flight? If so why?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Yes, but only once - last year our VA flight from Orlando to Gatwick was delayed by almost 3 hours. By the time we arrived in Gatwick, we had missed our connecting flight to Belfast with Easyjet by about 45mins. When we made it through the Customer Services queue to re-arrange our flights, the girl told us that flight was delayed too and still sitting on the tarmac....but we weren't allowed to board  

Favourite UK holiday destination/place to visit?


----------



## tennisfan

Cornwall and the West Country 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Just ate it, it was a home made salad and cheese wrap.

I just had to pay my TV license, do you think the BBC should continue to be funded through TV license's or would you be willing to use a subscription services for them? (because heaven forbid they do what ITV and channel 4 does and raises revenue through advertising!)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I very rarely watch TV. If we do, it tends to be E4 or Sky News. I wish they would get rid of the TV License so that I don't up paying for something I don't use.

If you could only have one Disney treat, what would you choose?


----------



## BagOLaughs

That's a hard one... But i think it would have to be a cupcake! I love their cupcakes so much!

What american shopping, outside of Disney & Universal, do you do when in the US?


----------



## florida sun

Any and all of them, I love the malls, and the premier outlets, I love to buy cosmetics and dvd's

Are you a coffee or tea drinker?


----------



## Jon84

Both, always start the day with a double shot Americano, then tea for the rest of the day. Don't want too much caffeine at work! 



Favourite non Disney Movie?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Shawshank redemption, makes me cry every time.

Favorite Disney sidekick?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just noticed that all my favourite characters are essentially sidekicks. I am going with Stitch for that one.

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Caught a wild injured Wallaby with my bare hands.. all it took was a lots or running and shed loads of luck! lol. FYI at the time I was working for a wildlife hospital so I had permits and reasons to do it.

If any one is interested (if not scroll to the bottom of the post) the full story was... We'd been called out to a woman who had an injured Wallaby under her house (in far north Queensland the houses are on stilts). It had been hit by a car and had a compound fracture on one of its legs. A group of four of us arrive and find the wallaby. We spread out to surround it and the volunteers started shepherding it towards me and the hospital's owner. The wallaby starts running, seeing as it only had one working leg it was still able to move blooming quickly! It runs directly at me! I've got a pathetic little net I try to get over it as it passes me but it doesn't work. So I literally throw the net away and sprint after the wallaby and do a full on goalie dive towards it (elegant I'm sure it wasn't!) Once I hit the deck I look up and amazingly I've got a handful of its tail. I pull it towards me and grab the tail base (much like rodents this is the safest way to handle a wallaby) and scream grab a sack! Pop the wallaby in the sack and bing, bang, boom its caught! It still makes me laugh to this day.

Whats you're favorite Disney castle and why?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland as it is the original one and there are so many memories linked to this for me.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Dark Purple! close second - lime green.

Whats an aspect of your Job that you really love?


----------



## Jon84

I like the technical IT parts and spreadsheets (not even a joke!)

What's the aspect of your job you could do without?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Dealing with the people. Sometimes people just want to point fingers and not matter how hard you've tried, if you're in the direction that their pointing you better look out.

How far do you have to commute to get to work/school/college? How do you get there?


----------



## Jon84

Work= Drive>Train to London>Walk. 45 miles in 1h5m

What was the last song/album you bought?


----------



## Dimplenose

It was a collection of '70s hits

*What colour was your school uniform?*


----------



## BagOLaughs

The most hideous colours. The shirt was yellow, royal blue and white stripes... with a navy skirt and black shoes... attractive!

Other than Disney whats you're favorite thing to do to relax?


----------



## florida sun

Ironing (I kid you not)

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Jon84

I did a Degree in Music Production, so I like to produce my own music and DJ a little. All just for myself really.

Love going to the cinema and going to concerts too.


What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Design Technology

Whats your favorite fruit?


----------



## tennisfan

Banana

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

The Seafood Chowder from our favourite restaurant or lasagna with plenty of good coleslaw (I can be fussy about coleslaw! )

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Gonna sound really strange... Cabbage with a bit of melted butter, salt and lots of pepper. Yummy!

Whats the best dish that you can cook yourself.. from scratch?


----------



## BudgieMama

My cheap cheat's risotto. I substitute a lot of the ingredients for cheaper bits (who has time for buying special rice?) and it's yummy.

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Autumn - i love the colours

Do you have a special skill? What is it?


----------



## tennisfan

No I don't

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita.

What is yours?


----------



## florida sun

Red Wine.

Have you ever researched your family tree? If so how far back did you go?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I have not. Three quarters of my grandparents came from what is now Poland which would have complicated the matter.

When is your next night out.


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully next Wednesday for a meal

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am on duty travel to help staff a travel trade event in Germany. I am leaving at the crack of dawn tomorrow and will be back late Sunday night.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## florida sun

Sully from Monsters Inc

Have you ever appeared on TV or in a newspaper/magazine?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Yes I have!

In Australia I was working for a wildlife hospital and I was interviewed for Aussi TV.

In the UK I was filming the whole debacle that happened at the 2009 Birmingham Christmas light switch on. I lived in a flat that overlooked the crowd. That was scary to witness. My film got used on the news and I was interviewed.

Whats your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## tennisfan

Snickers

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## florida sun

Grapes!

Do you personally know anyone famous?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What was the last book you read?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Book 3 of Game of thrones, and I'm now half way through book 4. 

Do you read any monthly magazines?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes read Cosmopolitan

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## florida sun

Cold meat salad, and fruit and yogurt!

Have you ever won a trophy?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes when I was at secondary school for hockey & athletics

Do you drive?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Yesh I do, and I like driving. I used to have a fantastic fun big engine old-ish classic car but now just have a boring diesel sensible car aka ford Fiesta. 

Would you rather it was freezing but crisp and clear or mildly cold (7-10 degrees) and cloudy?


----------



## tennisfan

Freezing but crisp and clear  (i'm weird and love the cold)

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Playing cricket on Saturday morning, graduation party in the evening, car boot Sunday morning (why 6am???) and off to Wales for the night with my brother.

What's the best ride in the world and why?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Ohhhhh... thats a toughy. I'm going to cheat here. Best roller coaster in the world is Nemesis at Alton Towers because its intense.

Best non coaster in the world... maybe ToT because its got such good place setting, story telling and a great thrill ride to boot. (fave is Orlando version)

Whats your favorite ride in Fantasyland?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Nemesis is certainly the best of the B and M suspended coasters that I've been on although after the really odd headache it gave me last week, I think my insane coaster days might be behind me sadly  TOT is excellent, one of my all time faves 


As for me:


Mr Toad's Wild Ride.

Same question Tomorrow Land.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Space Mountain! so much fun

Same question Adventure land


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

The greatest attraction is the history of mankind. The perfect fusion of Disney magic, humour, music, colour and Dole Whip. The Enchanted Tikki Room. The under new management one in WDW is fun but nothing, not even Millenium Force crossed with Tatsu beats Pierre and the gang 

On that note, your favourite "alternative" ride.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Does Harry Potter's forbidden journey count as an Alternative ride? If so then that's my choice.

Are you an iPhone, Android or Windows phone person?


----------



## florida sun

iPhone all the way! I love it!

Do you do the lottery and have you ever won?


----------



## tennisfan

Occassionally, and I have won £10 a couple of times

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

The batsmen at nets tonight

What's your favorite Walt quote?


----------



## BagOLaughs

*"Fantasy, if it's really convincing, can't become dated, for the simple reason that it represents a flight into a dimension that lies beyond the reach of time"*

I feel this quote gives me validation as to why I obsess about Disney/Disney Parks so much. For those brief moments they allow me to escape to a world that is beyond the reach of life and time.

Do you like snow?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Lovely quote 

Yes. Loved it as a kid now doubly as I get to play with my daughter, pelt her with snowballs and build snowmen all in the name of being a great dad, bliss!

If you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Cornwall or Canada

What is your job?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'm a mechanical engineer at Cadbury.

Who is your favorite airline to fly long Hall with?


----------



## tennisfan

I liked Delta when we flew to NYC and Continental before they merged

When is your next night out?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Sunday with my brother in Abersoc. His idea not mine!

Regarding airlines, the best flight we ever had was United on a brand new 777. They bumped us up to business on our honeymoon, lovely! Since then,  for trans atlantic, Virgin and BA are the best. Conti and Delta have been poor. Swore I'd never fly United again after they cancelled our booking mid trip in 2012, long story. So why the hell are we flying with them this year????? Ah, price 

What's your fav film and why?


----------



## florida sun

Ooh I have loads, but I guess Angel Heart with Mickey Rourke and Robert De-nero comes in at the top. Love the story and the twist at the end.

Whats your fav TV Series?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Game of Thrones! Love it even though series 5 was a bit meh.

What do you do when its raining outside?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually work in but if not just carry on with plans

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## Joyce_Belle

Oooh that's hard. I guess that would be French fries!

-------------------------------

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Aside from money health family etc, being alone in the universe. That really scares me because it makes us so unbelievably precious that any wasted second is a crime.

Are we alone in the universe?


----------



## Dimplenose

Probably not.

*Which TV presenter irritates you the most?
*


----------



## BagOLaughs

The guy from that food show on Saturday Morning... quick google... James Martin. 

For some reason he really irritates me.

Who is your favorite TV presenter?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Louis Theroux (can you class him as a TV presenter ?)

Which actor/actress, would you like to play you, if your life was turned into a film?


----------



## Dimplenose

I think the most realistic would be Pauline Quirke but I'd really like it to be someone more glamorous!

*Where in the world except for Florida would you like to live?  *


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not even remotely tempted by living in Florida. However, Southern California is a different matter entirely. I would love to live either in San Diego or in one of the beach communities in Orange County.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Going to Southern California in 3 weeks for some well deserved R and R and our annual Disneyland fix 

I wouldn't live in Florida for a gold clock! Colorado or Vancouver though, might consider those.

What's your earliest memory?


----------



## BagOLaughs

LiquidSunshine said:


> Louis Theroux (can you class him as a TV presenter ?)



Heck yea! He's brilliant!

My earliest memory, i think, is when my brother was born. My mum had got me a cat to, you know, stop me from being jelous. My brother was on a chair in a babyseat and I picked up the cat and held him up. I said "look James (cat's name) its the new baby."

My mum walked in and shouted "get the cat away from the baby!" We still laught about it now.

What do you remember the most from your 1st trip to a disney park?


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Disneyland in 1983, not being allowed to go on Dumbo because my older brother wanted to go on Space Mountain. Never, ever forgiven my parents for that!

Same question


----------



## BagOLaughs

You know I can't remember anything from my 1st trip to a disney park... However my 1st memory was from my 2nd trip which was when space mountain in DLP had just opened... I was too little to go on so my mum's friend took me into a little walk through area so I could look up at the roller coaster. That memory is really vivid and for so long I thought I'd imagined it because when I visited DLP as an adult there was no walkway... However someone on these boards shed some light onto this story.

There did used to be a tunnel before space mountain was changed to "mission 2" and posted a picture. It was exactly how I remembered. so I wasn't imaging it.

Sorry long post....

If you could paint Cinderella's castle any colour... what would you choose and why?


----------



## Jon84

BagOLaughs said:


> That memory is really vivid and for so long I thought I'd imagined it because when I visited DLP as an adult there was no walkway... However someone on these boards shed some light onto this story.
> 
> There did used to be a tunnel before space mountain was changed to "mission 2" and posted a picture. It was exactly how I remembered. so I wasn't imaging it.



I first went when the station looked alot different, it seem to remember it not being open to the outside? Could you link to the post you mentioned? 



I would paint the castle with light. Kind of like celebrate the magic, but more subtle 

What is the first thing you do when arriving at a Disney Park?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Stand in front of the castle and have a little (happy) cry... strange i know but i know my head is not normal. lol

@Jon84

I had to do a bit of digging but it was a video that someone had made of the original Space Mountain (aka Discovery mountain) The bit that made the light go on in my head was stood by the window where the grey coloured lump of "space rock" on the right hand side. That's the memory I've got.

Check it out






Would you want to live in America?


----------



## BagOLaughs

This is also a fantastic video... oh so 90's lol







Sorry back to the interviewing... 

Would you want to live in America?


----------



## Jon84

Thats brilliant thanks Rachel  It's always been open in the Station, but I always remember it being much darker!

I sure would. I've even looked at getting work in my field within Team Disney and Universal Creative. The main issue is that you need a job before you can apply for a Visa, and once you have one, alot of employers don't want to wait. I think my only option would be to move with my current company which would make getting a Visa quicker, then move when the time is right?

Have you live in anywhere other than the UK?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BagOLaughs

7km mud run on Saturday! Recover Sunday haha.

Whats the shortest holiday you would take to WDW (flying from the UK)?


----------



## tennisfan

Never been but would 7 nights

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Has to be a margarita! Or maybe a strawberry daiquiri!

What is your least favourite food?


----------



## florida sun

Peppers! Cant stand them!

What is your current ringtone?


----------



## BagOLaughs

A like Hawaiian hula song, its so summery! I literally do a little dance when my phone rings (not kidding)

Have you ever played a Disney produced video game?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I had a go at Kingdom Hearts and Epic Mickey.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

That is hard. Lady & The Tramp, but I also love good old Pluto.

Have you got a least favourite Disney character or movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Not really a fan of the Princess'

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No, we are setting off for Disneyland Paris in the early hours of the morning so I am having an early dinner and early bedtime!

What is your favourite takeaway food?


----------



## florida sun

Indian!

What is the furthest you have travelled?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hawaii

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## Jon84

Wicked

Whats your favourite play?


----------



## tennisfan

Woman in Black

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## A Small World

some water before going to bed last night 

How many people live in your house?


----------



## karen1987

Currently living with family, so there are four adults, one four year old and a 2 month old.

What's for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

A cup of tea and banana

What are your plans for today?


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Work, home, make dinner and then get ready to do it all again tomorrow.

What are your plans for tomorrow (Hump day!)


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping for my sister's birthday present and then relaxing before going back to work Thursday

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I love reading, travelling, cooking, writing trip reports and making jewellery. I also really enjoy taking photos.

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## tennisfan

A massage

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BagOLaughs

It seems so far away... I've got a group run on Saturday and nothing planned for Sunday. Shocking!

Skiing, Snowboarding or Hot tub?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Definitely hot tub.

What was the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## florida sun

That would have to be the bungee jump I did for my 40th birthday along with the two tattoos I had done also for my 40th birthday.

Who is your favorite author?


----------



## Dimplenose

It does vary but at the moment it is C J Sansom who writes Tudor mysteries.

*What is the strangest thing you have eaten?*


----------



## tennisfan

Space Ice cream

What are your plans for today?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Go on my 1st public park run... 5km. I did quite well 

custard, cream or ice cream?


----------



## tennisfan

Cream

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Had  king prawn salad

Whats your favourite breakfast cereal?


----------



## florida sun

Dont eat cereal as a rule but would choose weetabix.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## A Small World

Tea (unless Im in a coffee shop then its latte or cappuccino)

Do you take sugar in your tea/coffee?


----------



## tennisfan

I take sweetner

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

No we had salmon instead 

Whats your favourite Yankee candle?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Any of the cinnamon ones although I find them a bit too strong.

What colour Micky head balloon from Disneyland Cali would you have?


----------



## A Small World

Pink or purple (I can't remember what colours they do so just a guess)

What was the first disney park you visited?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland Paris or EuroDisney as it was known then

What is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I have yet to try it but I hear the butterbeer flavour in Universal Studios is really good. But I also love Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough. yummy!

Do you think they should ban selfie sticks at Universal Studio's Resort Orlando?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes

*Where did you go to on your first holiday?
*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think it was to Bavaria. Those are my first holiday memories anyway.

Which three things do you always take with you when you leave the house?


----------



## Jon84

Keys, Wallet, Phone

How many times have you been locked out of your home?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I cannot remember this ever happening.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

For better or for worse

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to leave to do some shopping, then will meet my husband for lunch and then I am going to spend the afternoon in a science museum. Unfortunately the weather is awful.

Ehat is your favourite film?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Thats a loaded question... All time favorite movie, I have some many I can't choose. So I'll cop out and say my favorite film that's come out in the past 3 years is Mad Max Fury Road. 

Have you ever met someone who thought you were basically an alien from outerspace when you've told them you love Disney (World/land/whatever) as an adult?


----------



## Jon84

Yes, more than once. It's sad to have to keep it on the down low to friends, family and colleagues. 

Do you know anyone who shares the passion for Disney (World/land/whatever) as much as you do?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fortunately I have a whole bunch of friends to which this applies. I am doing a VIP tour of Disneyland with a group of them 5 weeks from today.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## florida sun

Oh Yes loads of people, most of my friends in fact

If Disney was to open a brand new theme park in WDW, what would you like it based on?


----------



## tennisfan

Marvel Super heroes

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I have £4 left in my bank until Wednesday next week so its going to be a quiet weekend haha!

What country would you want Disney to build the next park in?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm going to have to say UK!  Although maybe it would lose some of its magic if it was too easy to visit?

*Are you having a roast tomorrow?*


----------



## florida sun

I did but it was a roast beef salad

Have you ever been up in a helicopter?


----------



## tennisfan

No, something I have always wanted to do

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I love Chinese meals.. anything really but nearly always with boiled rice.

Where was your last non-Disney holiday?


----------



## A Small World

I had a few days in London last month or abroad it was our annual skiing trip (to Slovenia) in February 

What time do you finish work today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Was meant to be 3.30 but was late off so 4pm

When is your next night out?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Thursday! 

Do you enjoy swimming?


----------



## tennisfan

Only if i'm on holiday

What was the last book you read?


----------



## florida sun

Still Alice and now Im reading Our Kate by Catherine Cookson

Favourite cocktail?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Mojito all the way! Totally passionate about this.

whats your morning weekday routine?


----------



## tennisfan

It varies as of work shifts

What are your plans for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was in Dubai until yesterday and worked today.

What is your favourite Disney hotel?


----------



## tennisfan

I like the Sequoia Lodge & Hotel New York

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Mickey shaped waffles, is there any other sort? With berries on top.

Will you still get a paper park map even though My Disney Experience is phone app based and contains a google maps type map?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Last night was chicken curry and rice, tonight will be chicken kiev with jacket potato and salad.

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## EmmabaRose

I just finished reading the first in the Call the Midwife book series, currently hunting for the second! I'm also half way through the first book in the Game of Thrones Series (I have it downloaded on my phone so I can read it on my commute to uni!)

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## BagOLaughs

I have a kitty and an English cocker Spaniel. 

Would you ever got to a Universal's Halloween Horror Night?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably not

What is the weather like?


----------



## Dimplenose

Overcast and threatening rain.

*Can you play a musical instrument?*


----------



## BagOLaughs

yup, i can play the recorder and the Oboe. I can also play guitar and piano but not brilliantly. 

do you watch YouTube videos of Disney?


----------



## Dimplenose

Constantly!

*What is your favourite non-park Disney purchase?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My Aulani Dooney and Bourke bags.

What is the scariest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Ware Bears

Climbed Montsegur - actually it wasn't too scary going up but I knew I'd have to go back down, that was seriously scary! 

*What is the last photo you took?*


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

Wedding photo's at my SIL's wedding

What was the last book you bought ?


----------



## tennisfan

Jonny Wilkinson Autobiography

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## florida sun

I had stir fry

Do you have any trophys?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes from when I did sports at school

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

I bought a new camera on Saturday with a 30x zoom.  Then yesterday I went to a local multi-story car park and got views of the Shard, London Eye, Wembley stadium.  I didn't realise we could see that far as we're nearly 20 miles away from the Shard.

*What after school lessons did you do?  (swimming? dancing? etc.)*


----------



## tennisfan

Athletics for the school

What is your favourite song?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Welcome to the Black Parade

What's your main mode of transport?


----------



## tennisfan

Car

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

I went to the Knitting and Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today .  Catching up with the housework tomorrow .

*What was the last take away meal that you bought?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Fish and chips

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished the Jonny Wilkinson autobiography

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we are going for steak and macaroni cheese.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pitch Perfect 2 on the flight back from Orlando.

What is your favourite breakfast dish?


----------



## tennisfan

Bacon Roll

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love reading, traveling, photography and writing trip reports.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Dimplenose

Mickey is the king - but I love Lilo too.

*Describe your ideal birthday cake.*


----------



## Ware Bears

One that's got as few calories as possible but still delicious!

*What's the weather today?*


----------



## A Small World

Dull and windy but at least its dry  ( unlike yesterday)

Are you working today?


----------



## tennisfan

No day off but in all weekend

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing- been in bed ill so recovering today

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak and Macaroni Cheese.

What is your favourite Disney treat?


----------



## Dimplenose

Peanut butter cookie from The Writer's Stop

*What was your worst holiday destination and why?
*


----------



## Ware Bears

Luckily I can't think of anywhere!  I suppose at a pinch it's got to be a holiday camp on the Isle of Wight when I was young - apparently everything was dirty and the food appalling so my parents and their friends decided to come home early.  However us kids didn't notice any of this and still had a whale of a time! 

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just going to be starting a Journal of Sin

What is the weather like?


----------



## Dimplenose

It looks a bit grey at the moment - hopefully it will brighten up.

*If you had to be on a TV reality show which would it be?*


----------



## florida sun

Im a Celeb, get me out of here, but I would be rubbish at it, hopefully get voted out first and then spend the rest of the time, in the fabulous hotel waiting for the others.

What are your halloween plans?


----------



## Ware Bears

Zero!  We used to decorate the conservatory when our DDs were young but have just given all the stuff to eldest DD for her Halloween party tomorrow night.

*Is it raining today?*


----------



## tennisfan

It was this morning but lovely & sunny on France & Belgium where we went

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finish editing my Memory Maker photos and other than that do as little as I can get away with.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Finding out when my new rota at work is coming in so i can plan stuff for next year, fed up being in limbo

What is your favourite song?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Oh, too many to name... Someone to Love by queen, Welcome to the black parade by MCR, Nothing else matters by Metallica... I like a lot of songs

What's your favourite scary movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't tend to watch scary movies so would say The Ring

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## saintrob

profiteroles

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just discovered a new favourite: Shutters at the Caribbean Beach Resort.

If you could visit anywhere in the world, where would you go?


----------



## BagOLaughs

At the moment, Hawaii. I've always wanted to go.

If money was no issue what would your dream job be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working in dolphin human therapy setting.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## BagOLaughs

It will be in January and I'm going snowboarding yey 

is it too early to be thinking about Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I just did most of my Christmas shopping.

What was your favourite holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Tied between Vegas & NYC in 2010

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'm seeing Hairspray in London on Saturday. So excited! 

Do you live in the country or the city?


----------



## tennisfan

Neither I live in the suburbs of a town

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## BudgieMama

Saving Mr Banks on Netflix 

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Autumn! I love the colours and the gloomy mornings. And fog... I love fog.

Do you have any children?


----------



## tennisfan

No

When is your next night out?


----------



## Dimplenose

Tonight.  I'm going out for a meal with some friends from work. 

*How many capital cities have you visited?
*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eleven: London, Nassau, Oranjestad, Bonn (was the German capital at the time), Road Town, Marigot, Philippsburg, George Town, Budapest, Paris, Rome.

When do you put up your Christmas decorations?


----------



## BagOLaughs

The first Sunday of December. I love having the decorations up 

What Disney hotel would you like to spend Christmas in and why?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Disneyland Hotel at DLP - I've been lucky and woken up at both DLP and WDW on Christmas Day and WDW just isn't cold enough, even though it poured with rain all Christmas Day!!!  So it has to be DLP at Christmas.

*Where and with who are you spending Christmas Day?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sorry - duplicate post!


----------



## tennisfan

My work colleagues as im working Christmas & Boxing day

And you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Spending it at home with my mum, mother-in-law, sister and brother-in-law coming for lunch. 

*What are you eating for your Christmas lunch?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably sandwiches unless we can get to the hospital for free Christmas dinner 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

I went to the Good Food Show at Olympia yesterday then shopping at Westfield Shepherds Bush.

*Do you like to wear hats?*


----------



## A Small World

No not really

Do you prefer ankle or long boots?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on what i'm wearing.  For work I like to wear a tall version of ankle boot

Have you started Christmas shopping?


----------



## A Small World

Ive got a few things but not as much as Id like

Are you hoping for anything special for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

I would like a holiday but hope to sort that out before Christmas

What is your job?


----------



## florida sun

Im a Stock Allocation Manager for Peacocks, the clothing chain, I have worked here now since 1979, so I think I might like it!!

Do you do anything special on New Years Eve?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I think I'll be at my mums then... I haven't made too many plans yet.

Is your xmas tree traditional or contemporary?


----------



## A Small World

Traditional

Do you intend buying any new Christmas decorations this year?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I shouldn't because I'm trying to save but I love buying Christmas decorations. So probably haha!

Have you purchased any Xmas gifts yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having a lazy weekend probably doing some planning for the cruise we just booked and watching DVDs.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing at the moment

Are you having a roast this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we will have one tomorrow.

What is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## tennisfan

Ferrero Roche one a local ice cream place sells

Are you having Christmas at home?


----------



## A Small World

Yes

Do you send a lot of Christmas cards?


----------



## Dimplenose

I post about 40, give 30 to my class and hand deliver a couple of hand made cards every year.  It used to be a lot more when we had a DIS Christmas card exchange.

*What is your earliest memory of seeing a Pantomime?
*


----------



## Ware Bears

It was Mother Goose and I was terrified of her and screamed the place down ..... to my poor parents shame - I can only have been two or three but I still hate pantos now! 

*Where and when is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

An Arabian Gulf cruise of the Splendour of the seas in 2.5 weeks.

Describe your favourite Christmas ornament.


----------



## tennisfan

It has most of the common Disney gang on a Noel sign

Are you finished with your Christmas shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I am not far off.

When is your next day off?


----------



## tennisfan

Wednesday

What are you hoping to get for Christmas?


----------



## A Small World

Ive asked for a Fitbit and a few other bits and pieces

Have you received any christmas cards yet?


----------



## Dimplenose

One - from my hairdresser

*Which Christmas TV programmes do you look forward to?
*


----------



## tennisfan

Call the Midwife

What is your favourite Christmas memory?


----------



## A Small World

Theres too many to mention but one has to be the 2 Christmases we spent at WDW years ago and another is the year we surprised DD with a trip to DLP - telling her Christmas day and leaving boxing day

Do you wrap your Christmas gifts all at the same time or as you go along?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Normally I do them all at the same time, but this year I have been doing them in batches.

Who is the most difficult to buy presents for in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum who has a January birthday & brother in law (although this year is easy thanks to Star Wars)

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have a red weather warning in place here so we are just staying in and watch DVDs.

What is the the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## A Small World

My trip to Disneyland Paris next week

Have you eaten any christmas food yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but we are having a mini Christmas dinner tomorrow.

Where will you spend Christmas Day?


----------



## A Small World

At home

Do you do Secret Santa at work?


----------



## tennisfan

Used to but stopped as a couple of people never received their presents and someone decided to take someone else's when he didn't get a present

What will you be having for Christmas dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Turkey and all the trimmings

Is your christmas tree up yet?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes but it's not decorated yet 

*Do you have a workplace Christmas night out?*


----------



## tennisfan

We do and then usually a drinks night but this year it is combined and i'm working so can't go

Do you?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes we are going to a Chinese restaurant this year

*Are you left or right handed?*


----------



## tennisfan

Right for most things but play some sports left handed 

When do you finish for Christmas?


----------



## A Small World

23rd Dec then off until 5th Jan 

Do you have any Disney themed christmas decorations?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes quite a few tree decs for when I finally get round to putting the tree up

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm really untidy  (if that is classed as a habit)

*Which magazines do you read?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't read many but Cosmopolitan when I do

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## A Small World

Trying to get sorted for Christmas - My tree only went up yesterday and theres more to do and still have presents to buy and wrap - Im so behind this year

Have you got any Disney Christmas decorations?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I have a plush Olaf with a Santa's hat on and scarf which was a gift from last year. So cute

Is there a Christmas movie you love to watch this time of year?


----------



## tennisfan

Muppets Christmas Carol

Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we got the Christmas food today so I am now officially done.

What are you hoping that Santa will bring you?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Money so I can finally get the last few bits together so I can buy a house in the new year. 

If money was no issue and all your loved ones could come too (a teleporter has been invented), what a) disney park in all the world would you want to be at and b) at that resort, which hotel would you stay in. FYI, I'm not implying you have to spend Xmas in the park.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tokyo Disney Sea and Hotel Miracosta.

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## tennisfan

Flown a plane and The Skywalk over the Canyon

Are you at your home for Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am at work for most of tomorrow and Christmas Day, but I will be at home on Boxing Day.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Dimplenose

Splash Mountain

*What is your earliest Christmas memory?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Creeping down the stairs and seeing a rocking horse at the bottom - was the best childhood present every! 

*What was your favourite Christmas present?*


----------



## tennisfan

My North Face jacket & Costa Penguin travel mug

What are your plans for New Years eve?


----------



## florida sun

Nothing, Im working all day today so wanted a quiet night?

What was your fav childhood TV Programme?


----------



## Ware Bears

Anything horsey - White Horses, Follyfoot and Black Beauty to name a few 

*What was yours?*


----------



## tennisfan

Thomas the Tank engine & Grange Hill

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

None apart from collecting youngest DD from uni on Sunday night - she has a weekend job up there so been back and forth all holiday period!

*Have you made any New Year resolutions and if so, what are the chances of you keeping them?*


----------



## BagOLaughs

My new year resolution is to have a house by the end of the year but also to manage my spending once I'm paying a mortgage. I blooming well hope it happens!

Do all the gym adverts in January annoy you?


----------



## florida sun

Not really, I get use to them lol.

Whats your job?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm an EMT for the ambulance service

What would be your dream job?


----------



## BagOLaughs

To work with animals or rather to run my own sanctuary, so I'd be the boss.

Whats the worse job you've ever had?


----------



## tennisfan

A bit of a tie with that, when I worked for Comet stores (had an awful manager) and sometimes my current one with how we are treated by managers

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We will probably just have a lazy weekend and watch some DVDs.

What is the next thing you will celebrate in your family?


----------



## A Small World

Hopefully the birth of my first Grandchild  - she is due this weekend

Have you bought anything for next Christmas in the sales?


----------



## BagOLaughs

No. I can't think that far in advance lol!

It's snowing in Brum this morning. Do you like snow?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes if im not working

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Had chicken grilled on George Foreman, new potatoes, salad and sweetcorn (yes I'm trying to have a healthy week ) but really wanted fish and chips or pizza after the day Ive had at work) 

What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Florintia... I'm not sure that's how you spell it lol. But it's usually Parma ham and an egg. Odd I know, but yummy! 

Brew of choice - Tea, Coffee or other?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea or Costa's Blackforest Hot chocolate

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Dimplenose

Lamentation by C J Sansom

*What is the longest journey you have made?  (Time or distance.)*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In terms of continuous travel time Los Angeles. I term of distance, Hawaii.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood

*What's the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## BagOLaughs

A snowboard holiday about a week ago...

What's your alcohol of choice?


----------



## A Small World

A cocktail or 2 

What is your favourite season of the year ?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Autumn. The colours are just beautiful and I love foggy mornings.

Whats your favorite place to go (close-ish, so basically not holidays) to get away from it all?


----------



## tennisfan

London or Portsmouth

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## florida sun

Nothing much this weekend, nice and quiet!

Are you a good cook?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I would like to think so... however I just can't quite get my dishes up to the next level... so like restaurant quality. I find that depth of flavor hard to achieve. 

When is your next trip abroad?


----------



## florida sun

Ooh thats a hard one, I dont know is the honest answer as I cant leave my mum who is not too well at the moment for long!

Whats your favourite band?


----------



## thestevied

Changes constantly but at the moment, Imagine Dragons. 

Who's your favourite muppet?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin!

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## florida sun

1984 By George Orwell and loving it!

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just an assortment of toes over the years.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## BagOLaughs

My wedding dress appointment at the end of Feb. I get to try on loads of really nice dresses 

If you won £1,000,000 what is the first thing you would do?


----------



## A Small World

Hand in my notice at work and book a holiday

If you could go on holiday anywhere in the world where would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A big tour of Asia either cruising  or by land including China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Japan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Cambodia.

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Game of Thrones or Modern Family.

What movie are you most excited for in 2016?


----------



## Dimplenose

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them

*What was your most memorable journey?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Funny enough one that happened by accident, but we may repeat this later this year with proper planning and some stops on the way. In 2010, we had a Med cruise booked out of Barcelona. Unfortunately then the ash cloud happened and we had to make our way over by train and ferry. It was great fun though.

What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lived and worked in an Australian wildlife sanctuary for half a year in far north Queensland.  I did a lot of crazy stuff during that 6 months. 

When you were little, what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## tennisfan

Doctor

What;s your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tomorrow is our anniversary so we will go out for some dinner and Sunday I have to work.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## A Small World

I think it was a jumper a couple of weeks ago

Tea or coffee?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## A Small World

No not sure what Im having yet but theres only me today

Have you any food goodies left from Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, chocolate & a pannatone

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm not sure on TV, but the last time I went to the pictures I saw Spectre.

*Where is the quaintest place you have visited?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Believe it or not, in Los Angeles!  There's a complex of eight Snow White cottages that Walt Disney built for staff when they were working on the film.

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## A Small World

Something with chicken because Ive defrosted it but not decided exactly what yet 

Do you take a packed lunch to work or buy lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

Take most of the time as don't know when I will get to a shop, although im sometimes naughty and have a bacon roll if we are at hospital during the breakfast hours 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

Nothing exciting but I must remember to post my mother her card and pressie in good time.

*What is the silliest thing you have worn?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I was a Bay City Rollers fan  think that says it all! 

*What Disney park is your favourite?*


----------



## Dimplenose

MGM Studios (not DHS as that was the start of its neglected era)

*What signs of spring have you seen just lately?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have actually seen this strange big, bright, round thing in the sky.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Muscateer

My trip home at the end of May

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## A Small World

Just in the process of having a cup of tea - will get something to eat a bit later when at work

What are your plans for the weekend (Yes I know its only Tuesday but its good to be able to look forward to the weekend)


----------



## tennisfan

A rare weekend off for me  Going to watch the Royal Marines band at Royal Albert hall on Saturday with my dad & sister, Sunday have lunch round my mums

What is your job?


----------



## Muscateer

Champagne taster 

Do you drive?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast chicken

Do you have a nickname?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes (only my dad calls me it though)

When is your next night out?


----------



## Muscateer

Going out on Friday night for a meal and a few  drinks

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new Fitbit as I lost my old one over the weekend.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Dimplenose

Murder Underground by Mavis Doriel Hay

*What was your favourite TV programme as a child?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Follyfoot

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## A Small World

Girl on A Train

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## florida sun

I wish it was something exciting, but I really need to get rid of loads of rubbish from the work on the house that has just been completed, so Im recycling

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

August 

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Very warm but cloudy 

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## A Small World

No at home tonight and will be going to Mums for lunch tomorrow but I make it so doesn't class as eating out

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## Ware Bears

A tin of primer/undercoat and a watering can ..... what an exciting life I lead! 

*Will you be having an alcoholic drink tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably be having some of my lime vodka with coke

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## Ware Bears

Gone Girl

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## florida sun

Me, I live alone

What is on your phone case?


----------



## Ware Bears

A picture of the Disney Wonder in Alaska

*Are you working today?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes.

*What was the last exam you took?  *


----------



## tennisfan

An ECG paper for my work 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Decorating

*Will you be watching the Eurovision song contest tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm going out to dinner & the cinema

What car do you drive?


----------



## Dimplenose

A red Ford Fiesta

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Avocado prawn

*Where and when is your next holiday?*


----------



## JonUK

Disney World/NYC! June 10-20th all in all.

What's your favourite treat at any Disney Bakery/Confectionery?


----------



## peachiepie

The chocolate covered sea-salted caramel from Karamell-Kucke at Epcot, it's amazing!

What is your dream holiday destination?


----------



## florida sun

Driving an open top car down the whole of route 66 and calling in to see friends in Oklahoma, then going onto San Fran, then Hollywood, then vegas!

What is your occupation?


----------



## tennisfan

EMT for the ambulance service

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

Shopping tomorrow - maybe gardening on Sunday if the weather is OK.

*How many pairs of shoes do you own?*


----------



## peachiepie

Far too many!

What is your favourite book?


----------



## florida sun

Anything by Stephen King!

Whats your fav dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate Fudge cake

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Dimplenose

I've 10 WW points left - Pasta, vegetables, tomato sauce

*What one little thing really annoys you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Bad manners

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Dimplenose

It changes depending on my mood.  I've got the Lilo and Stitch CD in the car at them moment so Elvis songs are my current favourite. 

*What was the first film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Aristocats

What is your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got lots but think the favourite has to be when we used to go on holiday to the Isle of Wight and we went rock-pooling.  Years later I loved taking my DDs there to do it too.

*Have you seen the new Jungle Book film?*


----------



## peachiepie

Yes - I was not sure about it before I went, as I loved the orginal so much when I was little and was worried it wouldn't compare, but I did really enjoy it.

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't been for ages, think it was probably Maleficent! 

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am on late shift today so it will be just a ready meal at work.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

My middle DD getting the keys to her own house - been quite a journey for her but hopefully will be within the month

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Stateline by Dave Stanton

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ha - decorating!  A real deja vu moment there! 

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## florida sun

I didnt eat out last weekend.

Last band you saw live?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm such a square - never seen a band live.  I did see Donny Osmond once but it was only a few years ago.

*What was your school uniform like?*


----------



## tennisfan

Primary school was white blouse, royal blue cardigan and grey skirt.  Secondary school was pink & white checked blouse, navy blue skirt

What is your job?


----------



## Dimplenose

Teaching assistant

*Where was your first foreign holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Legoland in Denmark when I was about 14.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza

What is the weather like?


----------



## peachiepie

Grey and raining.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not a proper holiday as such, but still a trip away. We will be at Disneyland Paris for the inaugural Run Disney event and I will run the 5K.

What is the furthest away from home you have ever been?


----------



## tennisfan

When I went to Vegas

What was the last book you read?


----------



## A Small World

Ive just finished Girl on a Train 

What book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately I have no time to read at the moment. I am putting in some crazy hours at work and whatever little free time I have, I use for my trip report.

What is your favourite non-Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Snoopy

When is your next night out?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Friday, someones leaving do.

Most recent movie you saw at the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think that would have been Cinderella.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## peachiepie

Normally it is something chocolate-y, but at the moment I'm really into key lime pie.

When you were little, what did you want to go when you grew up?


----------



## Dimplenose

I wanted to play in an orchestra (my lack of musical ability didn't come into it!)

*What is your favourite snack food?*


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## BagOLaughs

No idea! Haha... last minute . com I am with food.

Did you watch a) England game b)game of thrones season final c)both or d) none


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## Dimplenose

I was nearly 3 and had to sit in the pram with my brother.  I remember being cross!

*Which Disney character do you look  like?*


----------



## florida sun

Right now Sully but I do need to restart my diet 

Black or white pepper??


----------



## Dimplenose

Black

*Describe your favourite shoes*


----------



## Ware Bears

Just realised it would be a pair I had when I was in my 20s, they were black stilettos with a sparkly bow on the front and silver heels. I'd bought them in the London sales and loved wearing them clubbing (those were the days!  ) as they were comfy too!  One of the heels broke when we were walking home on New Years Eve and we still had a mile or so to go and no chance of a taxi so DH broke the other one so I didn't have to walk barefoot. 

*Are you watching the Olympics opening ceremony?*


----------



## florida sun

I watched all of the Olympics and really enjoyed it.

Have you ever won a sports trophy?


----------



## peachiepie

Um...I think I came first in a race at sports day in middle school, that was the highlight of my sporting exploits!

What is your favourite Disney parks snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dole Whip Float.

When is your next visit to a Disney park?


----------



## thestevied

I have two regular snacks-cookie ice cream sandwich and churros! Also anything from the food and wine festival!

Edited as I seem to have missed a question - my next visit is in 23 days staying at the beach club.

Favourite shop in Epcot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The one in the Japanese pavilion. I could spend hours in there.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## mjmgsssp

Le Cellier in Canada.

If you WANTED to watch one Disney animated film over and over again, which one would it be?


----------



## thestevied

If we're including Pixar then I'd say toy story. If not, Alice in wonderland. 

Which character to you look forward to seeing in Disney world.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stitch although I am not sure that I will get to see him this time round as I am only going for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.

What is your favourite Disney memory?


----------



## Ware Bears

Lots and lots but it's got to be the first time we went to MK (our very first time at any Disney park), we took the ferry across and if it isn't exciting enough to see the castle looming up we passed the other ferry which had Chip and Dale on the top deck waving like mad.  

*Have you been to see Finding Dory?*


----------



## mjmgsssp

I'm probably one of the few people who doesn't like Nemo/Dory, so my answer is no.

What NEW fall television show are looking forward to?


----------



## Petit_Rose

My hubs and I are about to start watching Stranger Things on Netflix, recurring series that I'm excited about is the Great British Bake Off which has just entered it's third week!

What is your favourite activity in Disneyland (exc. going on rides)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Visiting Club 33

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## mjmgsssp

Paris (I live in OH).

If a Disney animated character came to life, who would you most want to have a conversation with, and why?


----------



## Petit_Rose

dolphingirl47 said:


> Visiting Club 33
> 
> What is the furthest away from home you have been?


 
You lucky thing! Club 33 is on my bucket list 


The Mad Hatter for sure 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## peachiepie

Anything chocolatey!  Although at the moment I'm also pretty keen on key lime pie.

What are you looking forward to this weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

Hopefully getting over my bad cold.

*What was your favourite childhood food?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast & it still is now

What is the weather like?


----------



## mjmgsssp

Overcast with a projected high of 85F.

What is your favorite ride at WDW?


----------



## Petit_Rose

Splash Mountain hands down! 

What's your favourite beverage?


----------



## Ware Bears

Peach bellini

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mjmgsssp

No pets.

What is your favorite TV show that is no longer on air?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bad Girls

What is yours?


----------



## mjmgsssp

Prison Break.

Predict it:  who wins the upcoming US Presidential election?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly I think it's too close to call, but I hope it's Hilary

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mjmgsssp

Haircut & highlights before my trip to WDW next weekend.

What's your fave restaurant at WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Narcoossee's, but I think this may change on our upcoming trip.

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## mjmgsssp

A trip around the world that includes stops at every Disney park, and a stop at the Harbin Snow & Ice Festival in China.

If a Disney animated character came to life, who would you want to spend an hour with, and why?


----------



## Dimplenose

Snow White so that she can get some cute little animals to help with cleaning my house!

*What is the most daring thing you have done?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Go to a DIS meet 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## florida sun

No pets, but one day I will have another puppy thats for sure!

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Two weeks from now, I will be on my way to Sydney. I can't wait.

What is your favourite theme park attraction?


----------



## florida sun

The Mummy - Universal


Whats your current ringtone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin for phone calls and the DCL horn for my alarm.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## A Small World

Pink, Purple, Red - it depends what and the mood Im in

What's your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Broadchurch

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## florida sun

Ibiza in June 

Last film you saw in the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## A Small World

I don't seem to do much reading at the moment  but been reading one for a while now on my Kindle - I need to finish it as it is good - Its called Behind Closed Doors by BA Paris

How long does it take you to get to work?


----------



## Ware Bears

5 minutes walk

*How many Easter eggs have you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

My day off tomorrow!

*What time did you wake up today?*


----------



## A Small World

About 7.30 - earlier than I had hoped

Have you any plans for the Easter weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working the whole of Easter 

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## A Small World

A good roast dinner

Did you get any Easter eggs?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes 4

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right now. I finished work a couple of hours ago and I am leaving for Sydney tomorrow morning.

What was the strangest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Dimplenose

I had brains when on a school trip to France.  

*Have you ever met any famous personalities?*


----------



## Ware Bears

You mean apart from Mickey Mouse?    Yes, Lionel Jeffries. 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes I have been

What did you have for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fish pie

*Are you left or right-handed?*


----------



## A Small World

Right handed

Have you any plans for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Actually off the Sat & Sun for once, relaxing mainly as its my first weekend off in 3 weeks.  Did some housework & looking at holidays

What are your plans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was on a cruise over that bank holiday.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Dimplenose

Visiting the Hampton Court Flower Show

*Where is the furthest North that you have travelled?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Alaska

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Ware Bears

Barcelona

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sydney

What is the scariest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm quite a coward, but the Hell's Gate cable car on our way to Vancouver last year must be near the top of my list.

*Are you still in touch with any of your primary school friends ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, just from secondary school and sixth form.

What is your favourite Disney treat?


----------



## rivercottage

Zebra Domes! 

What is your favourite disney car park?


----------



## Dimplenose

Oh, it's a long time since we last drove at WDW but I used to love to TTC not so much for the car parking but for the way the tram swung around a corner and under a bridge as it approached the Monorail and ferry stops.

*If you had to chooses a new name what would it be?*


----------



## florida sun

Shelby

Do you still own a record player?


----------



## Dimplenose

I think we still have one in the loft but don't use it (I still have a lot of records though.)

*And on that theme ... what was the first ever record (or CD) that you bought?*


----------



## peachiepie

I genuinely can't remember!  But I'm pretty sure it would have come from Our Price or Woolworths though.

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## tennisfan

Despicable Me 3

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a specialist cruise travel agent.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## peachiepie

Going to Disneyland and Las Vegas at the end of the month!

Other than Disney, where is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## A Small World

Skiing in the French Alps

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Omlette

What is your favourite drinks?


----------



## A Small World

Tea, Ribena, Cocktails, Gin and Tonic, Prosecco ......

When is your next holiday and where?


----------



## Ware Bears

Disneyland Paris for Halloween  very much looking forward to it because it'll be our first visit for over 5 years ..... and sans kids! 

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## peachiepie

House of Silk - Anthony Horowitz.

What is your favourite Disney snack?


----------



## Ware Bears

Bengal BBQ skewers and Tigger tails

*Did the thunder keep you awake last night?*


----------



## A Small World

We havent had any thunder yet - I wish it would come soon 

Are there any Disney related objects in the room you are in now ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Quite a few: My Disney Dooney and BourKe iPad case, my Stitch iPhone case, my Lotso TsumTsum, my DCL propeller clock and probably a few more I cannot think of at the moment.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Dimplenose

Blue

*What was the last TV programme you watched?*


----------



## florida sun

Eastenders

Do you listen to any podcasts?


----------



## A Small World

No

Which forum pages on Dis do you look at regularly?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Restaurant reviews!

When did you last buy anything Disney related?


----------



## Ware Bears

Too long ago 

*Who is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## A Small World

Mickey, Minnie, Eeyore, Tigger

What is the first Disney film you remember watching?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I remember that the first Disney film I watched was Aristocats, but I remember very little of the story. The first Disney film that I watched and still remember the story was The Fox and the Hound.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

A week off work - not going away but am going to do some of those little jobs that never get done and catch up with friends

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## peachiepie

Soup!

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## florida sun

Christmas when my daughter and son in law are here! They both live in Colchester 224 miles away from me.

Do you do anything for Halloween?


----------



## TFTwoTube

Not in the UK no but we did do HHN27 and Mickeys not so scary 2 weeks ago!

What is the one thing you wish you had done this year?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Lost last years Christmas weight before going to Disney in September!!!

Have you started Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## peachiepie

Yes! I've nearly finished.

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast

What is the most exotic place you have visited?


----------



## mjmgsssp

Puerto Rico.

What TV show do you wish was back on the air?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bad Girls

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Cornish Lad

Treacle Pud with lots of hot custard.

Which is the first park that you head for when you get to WDW?


----------



## Ejb123

Magic Kingdom

Favourite time of year to visit WDW?


----------



## Queen-Bee

October 29th through to November 12th

Halloween, My Birthday and the start of the Christmas decorations 

What is your first memory of visiting the parks?


----------



## florida sun

My first memory of visiting the parks was how big and how busy is was! That was june 2000!

When you arrive at WDW whats the first thing you do?


----------



## londontime

Walk round the Poly, have a drink on Trader Sams terrace and get the kids flatbread from Capt Cooks.

What's first on your ADR list?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

londontime said:


> Walk round the Poly, have a drink on Trader Sams terrace and get the kids flatbread from Capt Cooks.
> 
> What's first on your ADR list?



Via Napoli - one week to go! 

Have you bought any Christmas presents yet?!


----------



## A Small World

No Ive been too busy to even think about it

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working tomorrow and I am hopefully finishing the Manchester Bee Trail on Sunday - 35 bees to go.

What is the most exotic place you have visited?


----------



## A Small World

Zanzibar

Name something you can see thats green


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

A Small World said:


> Zanzibar
> 
> Name something you can see thats green


My curtains. They have to go.

Separate shampoo and conditioner or 2 in 1?!


----------



## A Small World

2 in 1 - Im lazy

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## florida sun

Coffee everytime, I only ever drink tea when I feel poorly.

You are throwing a dinner party...whats on the menu?


----------



## florida sun

Starters, meatballs
Main Course - Steak
Dessert - Cheesecake

Name your fav attraction at any of the Disney Parks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pirates of the Caribbean: Battle for the Sunken Treasure in Shanghai. This is the best ride Disney ever created.

What rare character would you love to meet?


----------



## florida sun

The Seven Dwarfs

Have you started Christmas Shopping?


----------



## TheStarscream759

Not yet but I'll probably get right on it soon.

What's the funniest thing that's ever happened to you?


----------

